# Doblegats de chocolate?



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I stumbled across an interesting looking pastry on Instagram that I would love to make. It looks like it uses a laminated dough, but different in texture than puff. I have found many pictures, but I am now surprised that I am seeing so little through Google. Most of the pictures are from Pinterest or Instagram and I haven't found anything that leads to a recipe.
I am not entirely sure if some of the links are in Spanish or Catalan. Here is a picture. If anyone can shed some light on this mystery pastry, I would appreciate it.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

that looks more like the type of dough you make sfogliatelle with, although the shape is different. It could even be feuille de bric just layered (although that's a lot of layers for it to be FdB). I don't speak spanish but it looks like some one asked if it was phyllo with a filling of chocolate. Maybe PM the person who posted on Instagram for more details?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

jcakes said:


> that looks more like the type of dough you make sfogliatelle with, although the shape is different. It could even be feuille de bric just layered (although that's a lot of layers for it to be FdB). I don't speak spanish but it looks like some one asked if it was phyllo with a filling of chocolate. Maybe PM the person who posted on Instagram for more details?


I will try to PM someone, thank you. I did find one video of them baking and it is definitely not bric dough or phyllo, because the layers appear as it bakes.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I found this recipe on a site with a translate option but for some reason couldn't link the English form (although the translation will have to be translated a bit as well lol)
http://www.bojosperlacuina.com/seccions/receptes/doblegats/
Hope it is what you were looking for.
I also saw recipes for fillings other than chocolate.
FWIW....my Gma Van's "hand pies" looked an awful lot like these and she used lard and a bit of butter as the fat.

mimi


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

flipflopgirl, you are awesome! That is exactly it! I always get a laugh out of recipes once they have gone through Google Translate - apparently I will need an angel hair jam pot.  But I have figured them out before and am up for a challenge. I really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@jelly ... I prefer to store my angel hair in a freezer in my positive pressure level 3 containment room.
It is so rare and precious and cannot risk losing even one strand .
Altho feeling a bit selfish as a double pinch sprinkle would go a long way to heal the people of planet Earth right about now.


mimi


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

"positive pressure level 3 containment room"...furiously taking notes for when I, too, have my own supply.


----------

